# Info on Sacramento area please!



## preacherman (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello all,

My wife and I are thinking of making a move to the Sacramento area. I've done some research online, but I'm looking for some feedback from some who are familiar with the area. What is the riding like around there? Any good cycling clubs, weekly rides, etc? I live in Wisconsin now and I'm active in racing both on and off-road. We have a citizen's road race series called Wisport that I like because most of the events are held on Saturdays and I don't have time to do races on Sundays. Anything like this in California? I have never been to California, so any info is much appreciated!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The Davis Bike Club, www.davisbikeclub.org, is perhaps the most active bike club in the country.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Davis Bike Club is very active, but so is Hammerin' Wheels - http://www.hammerinwheels.com/

Lots of hills to the N toward Auburn, and E toward El Dorado Hills. Here are a bunch of my regular routes (and not so regular): http://ridewithgps.com/users/1966/routes

There's a lot of good riding here once you get out of town.

Plenty of racing around too.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

What type of riding do you like? Lots and lots of flatland unless you live where the eastern foothills start. Davis(my hometown) has a biking culture, lots of country roads in every direction, hills are about 20-30 miles away to the west. If I worked in Sac I would think about Folsom area. Easy to get out to the country and has some hills, not too far from downtown and easy access to the American river bike trail.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Folsom is a great biking community and they have a great bike club that has about 500 members. More of a social club with racers than a race specific club. Picture low key. 
http://www.revolutionscycling.com/forums/portal.php

Auburn has also got great road riding and unbelievable single track. Sacto is just a great biking town.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

*Great Area*

I grew up in Sac, Roseville, Auburn...etc. Great area to ride. Tons of people to ride with. Lots of excellent clubs and bike shops. You will enjoy!! Head west, north or south for flats. There's group river rides. Training races. Head east into the foothills and mountains. Have fun and welcome to NorCal!


----------

